# Greetings from Italy!



## Tomina (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi girls!

My name is Isabella, I'm Italian and 24 years old.

I'm found of everything about the BIG BIG world of make up, so I'm sure I will learn TONS of beauty tips from you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unfortunately, where I live there is not a MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I dont' have many MAC products, but sometimes I buy something by phone from MAC stores in Rome or Milan.

I will soon try to post a tutorial, hope you'll like it!!!


Hugs from Italy to everyone


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)

to specktra!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Isabella! Welcome to Specktra!

Hope you'll have lots of fun here


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

What a beautiful name!

Welcome


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 24, 2008)

Hugs right back at ya and welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Isabella - hope to see you around.  Welcome!


----------



## Tomina (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you girls!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Isabella!


----------

